# SDX12 Modeling



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> SDX12 file:
> 
> View attachment 43313
> 
> ...


Any chance you could model this for me in a small ported and sealed box to go in my car? I have 600 watts, and would love to try this in my car, but i have found zero info on it.

I was thinking 1 cuft sealed, and maybe 1.5cu ft ported tuned to like 27hz.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Does the amp have a hi pass filter?


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Does the amp have a hi pass filter?


yes...and i have DSP T/a and EQ.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What frequency is the HPF at?


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> What frequency is the HPF at?


sorry.. this is for car audio, so the HP is variable. I can set it to anything i want from like 10hz up to 50hz.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The ported needs a slot port 1.5" x 12" x 40" long and a hi pass filter at 20 hz.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks!!


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

While looking at that chart it appears that i would be very happy wih the vented box, but i do not think i have enough power for the SDX12, and would do much better with a pair of SDX10's vs under powering a single SDX12. Although part of me wants to buy a pair of SDX12's and use one for a tiny HT sub:bigsmile:

Any thoughts on 2 10's vs's a single 12?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Same amp?


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Same amp?



yes same amp...and to throw a kicker into the mix i am also considering the TC Sound Epic...a pair of 10's.

i am going to make he desision between these two brands today.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

tundraSQ said:


> yes same amp...and to throw a kicker into the mix i am also considering the TC Sound Epic...a pair of 10's.
> 
> i am going to make he desision between these two brands today.


change of plans...epics are out. After talking to Bob, i am going to go with the 2 10" SDX.

Thanks for the help mike!!

Tim


----------

